# Waterfall structure



## pacereve (Sep 7, 2006)

Took a quick snap during my lunch break of this wierd waterfall structure. 

I wish could get up higher because the entire roof of this building is a pond.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 7, 2006)

that's pretty cool. what kind of a building is it? can you go inside? that's what i need for my house during the summers, i bet it stays cool in there... :mrgreen:


----------



## pacereve (Sep 7, 2006)

You can walk underneath through the back.  It's nice in there. Loud but nice.

I'm not sure what kind of building it is, just some log structure with rocks and stuff.


----------

